# Lacquer scratches



## smh (Jul 5, 2015)

Is it possible to advise me on how to remove these scratches on my coupe please?

I have tried with a cutting compound on a polishing wheel, but to no effect.

Thank you.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Not that easy to see from the picture but those marks look quite severe. When you say you have used a polishing wheel, what does that mean and what polish did you use


----------



## smh (Jul 5, 2015)

Many thanks for the reply, I just used t-cut on a very basic old Winfield car polisher, sorry that is lacking in detail, I would need to go out to the garage and check. I will take some more pictures as well


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Not heard of Winfield, is it a 12v polisher, the kind of thing you would see at Halfords or Aldi.

The general rule of thumb with scratches is, if you can catch them with your finger nail, you will need to add paint rather than polish


----------



## smh (Jul 5, 2015)

Showing my age! This was when Woolworths was still in existence!

Yes it is a cheap one that runs off the mains electricity, I will post some further details if that helps.

Thanks again. The scratches are like the lacquer has very fine lines in it. The car is 18 years old and the paint is original. I tried to take the picture so it was in it's worst light to highlight it. I have attached a more flattering picture!


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Those cheap units are probably fine for waxing but that is about it. A dedicated polisher eg DAS6 would have enough power to properly polish the paint. My fear is the scratches are deep or maybe the paint is failing in which case polishing would not help. 

Can you feel the paint with your nails? If so then someone else could give more detailed advice on adding paint (way above my skill level). Do you have any other pictures of the paint damage


----------



## smh (Jul 5, 2015)

I will take some more pictures and add them.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Where are you based sure some member who has a DA will help you out


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Can you feel the scratches with your fingernail? If you can then they're too deep to remove completely, unfortunately. 

However, by polishing the scratches the edges will be rounded over and they will appear less obvious. 

Alan W


----------



## smh (Jul 5, 2015)

camerashy said:


> Where are you based sure some member who has a DA will help you out


I am based in the midlands on the Leicestershire/Warwickshire border


----------



## robdcfc (Sep 17, 2012)

I would say it's the clear starting to fail, no amount of polish will help that


----------



## smh (Jul 5, 2015)

robdcfc said:


> I would say it's the clear starting to fail, no amount of polish will help that


I think so too, I wanted to see if I could improve it really.


----------



## smh (Jul 5, 2015)

Here are some pictures, the scratching does not feel deep as was suggested yesterday, sorry there may be some duplicates I did the it via my phone


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

That's bad washing technique , that's was caused that.


----------



## 3gdean (Jun 18, 2011)

no mate^^^

previous paintwork, thats in the basecoat,, like said no amount of polishing will get that, will just make it shinier


----------



## mr paint (Jul 11, 2009)

hi the small lines on the roof look like clear coat failure . no polishing will remove but better pics will help.



Tommy


----------

